# J2ME und J2EE



## Steffen Gerbsch (28. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

eine MIDP-Applikation soll mit einem Server (J2EE) kommunizieren und das am Besten abhörsicher. Hat jemand ein Tutorial? Ich habe eim googlen nix gefunden.

Vielen Dank
Steffen Gerbsch


----------



## tomkruse (31. Mrz 2005)

Hi!

Eigentlich hast Du eh nur eine Möglichkeit: HttpConnection
... und dafür brauchst Du kein Tutorial. Ist vom Prinzip her recht einfach. Um die abhörsichere Verschlüsselung mußt Du Dich aber selber kümmern, denn HTTPS gibt es zwar bei einigen Geräten (ich glaub ab MIDP2) aber man hört immer wieder von Bugs, also darauf würde ich eher nicht vertrauen.

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Mrz 2005)

?TLS bzw. HTTPS ist doch seit 1.4 in der Standard-API mit dabei?

mit WAS auf dem Server soll deine App denn kommunizieren? Servlet, EJB oder was?


----------



## tomkruse (14. Apr 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ?TLS bzw. HTTPS ist doch seit 1.4 in der Standard-API mit dabei?


Aber nicht bei J2ME.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## oache (22. Apr 2005)

> Eigentlich hast Du eh nur eine Möglichkeit: HttpConnection



also das ganze funktioniert auch mit Datagram. Hab ich selbst schon ausprobiert und
es funzt.

viele Grüße
oache[/quote]


----------

